# Are all the cars in the Cutter lot cleared out or what?



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Am I confused, or do the cars remain in the dealership lot, or does it not take place there or what. How does the majority of those registered fill the lot? Theres 200+ places to park in that lot with other dealership cars there? Im confused.  

Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

timers said:


> *Am I confused, or do the cars remain in the dealership lot, or does it not take place there or what. How does the majority of those registered fill the lot? Theres 200+ places to park in that lot with other dealership cars there? Im confused.
> 
> Thanks :rofl: *


Before:









After:









Any questions?


----------

